

Ask HN: Review my Pivot - Peer Coaching web app for entrepreneurs - aymeric

Link: http://beta.coachfire.com<p>I am currently working on a tool to help entrepreneurs form small groups online to bounce ideas off and get feedback on what they are doing.<p>(This is a pivot from the original version that was focusing on professional coaches.)<p>Please check it out and provide some honest feedback about the tool itself:<p>- Would you use it?<p>- What do you like?<p>- What do you dislike?<p>- Any obvious feature missing?<p>Thanks everyone!
======
anmol
I like the general idea about peer-coaching, but why web entrepreneurs? IMHO
such tools would be more valuable for non-web specialty skills, where RTFM
isn't an option. e.g. I use you tube to learn how to do oil changes for my
car.

any insight on why didn't it work with coaches? too many conflicts? not enough
incentives?

~~~
aymeric
> web entrepreneurs

Because it is a world that I understand better, and because I feel the need
for this app, I think others might as well.

> IMHO such tools would be more valuable for non-web specialty skills

Interesting feedback. I haven't considered that approach. This seems like a
whole new branch to explore. What craft would be more inclined to need online
peer-coaching in your opinion?

> why didn't it work with coaches?

It is too hard to find true passionnate coaches. I aimed to speak with
business coaches to avoid the life gurus, but it was still hard to find people
who were acting with integrity.

> too many conflicts?

What conflicts are you thinking about?

> not enough incentives?

What kind of incentives do you have in mind?

Thanks for your interest, I was a bit disappointed not to get much feedback
from post in HN.

~~~
anmol
IMHO really think you need to aim outside your demographic, pick a lot of non-
web / computing skills.

You'd be surprised how much value tech can add in basic professions.

Also, _learn to partner_. Go to the local cleaning-maids agency, ask them if
you can setup a free peer coaching site for their maids. Or for the local cab
company, or the construction site. No cost to them.

Even if # of users are small, they will be targeted. Great for ad-based
revenue. CPM / CPCs increase drastically when the content and users are
targeted.

